# Ferry crossings



## hautemetairie (Feb 17, 2008)

Like many of you out there I find the price of ferries alarming. I probably go over to France nearly every month using the Portsmouth Caen and the Le Havre crossings . 

It's not always with my motorhome, majority of times it is with my van. Is there anybody out there with a house near Bagnoles d l'Orne or Domfront who would like to share costs .

I am thinking of leaving my motorhome permanently over there and perhaps somebody else might like doing the same sharing the cost of a car.

I live in the Wolverhampton area. 

Whislt on the subject of ferries you may find that there is conciderable delay on the French end going through customs. At Le Havre 5 days ago for the first time passports were being swiped a la Briton. The only problem is there was one custom office for a ferry load of cars they also like their coffee in between...............


Tony


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Tony, I can't help you - but hopefully with a bump, more will get to read it 

Carol


----------



## hautemetairie (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks very much!!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------

